# Help with strays?



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

OK guys and girls, so I've been shooting the same slingshot now for a few days and am getting fairly accurate with it. But all of sudden all my shots have started firing off into the air, I was shooting indoors when this started happening at about 18-20ft. I've not changed my grip or anything like that, a few of the shots are hitting the ceiling. 
The bands look ok, am I missing something obvious maybe a problem with how the bands are attached? 


photo hosting sites

I'm a bit stuck!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> OK guys and girls, so I've been shooting the same slingshot now for a few days and am getting fairly accurate with it. But all of sudden all my shots have started firing off into the air, I was shooting indoors when this started happening at about 18-20ft. I've not changed my grip or anything like that, a few of the shots are hitting the ceiling.
> The bands look ok, am I missing something obvious maybe a problem with how the bands are attached?
> 
> 
> ...


try using .030 latex for band set ..to use indoors...make a set that is 20mm wide taper to 15mm 180mm long in a single band

I find this seems to work better for indoor shooting~~AKAOldmiser

also make sure your not getting a speed bump effect by your holding the pouch.....you want thumb & index finger center of the ball

lite grip( like holding a tiny tea cup or butterfly wings......Just release slowly your index finger......Hold your shooter out in front of you longer don't drop your arm too quick..this causes a miss as well........


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's going to be OK . Your design is rather narrow for a TTF attachment. First check yourself in the mirror and or video. Your hold wrist may be getting lazy and you're allowing a slight back cant to the slingshot. With the narrow fork gap there isn't much forgiveness. Very common mistake among shooters. The other is you may be getting a little sloppy on the the pouch grip. Grip the ball and keep the leather perfectly even and aligned.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Could show your pouch/ties also?


----------

